# 3 year old, semi-permanent hair dye?



## LittleBoo

Well I didn't think I'd be worrying about this until the teen years, but my sons persistant wanting for blue hair is having me question "why not?"

I've done a bit of research, checked out every ingredient of the dyes and found most are in food we eat already, he's not going to school/nursery so no issues there... he's a natural blonde so obviously there'd be no bleach involved... but still, it feels so iffy to me. It's not even permanent, and up until now I've gone along with his wishes eg. "girls" clothes, make up, nail polish. Having seen my hair go through several neon colours in the past year, I'm not surprised he's after some himself, but it just feels so soon! He's still a baby 

So, what would you do? If saying no, how to explain to him that I can use this stuff but he can't? The toxicity doesn't really bother me, it's just really hard to get my head around it.


----------



## sunshine114

Personally, I wouldn't as I'd be worried about what it would do to the quality of his hair. I don't know if there is any science behind it, but to me, children's hair seems so much finer and, well, younger, than adults that I would worry about that. Also, what if you started and then he didn't want to stop, and always wanted neon hair - many schools don't allow hair dye as part of the uniform policy. 
I think if you feel iffy about it, you have probably answered the question for yourself though!


----------



## LittleBoo

He's home educated so no worries about schools. 

Someone's suggested those wash out spray colours, but they seem worse for toxins than the semi-permanent stuff!


----------



## polaris

Personally I wouldn't either as I would be worried about the effect on his hair even with a semi-permanent or wash out hair colour. I am not very keen on "trendy" hairstyles on little kids anyway (e.g. blonde highlights which I have seen on several young kids) so I wouldn't feel totally comfortable with it from that point of view either. I think I would be just inclined to tell him that he is too young but when he's grown up he can have whatever colour hair he likes! After all there are other things that are just for grown ups, like coffee and alcohol, and I have found that Thomas just accepts it that they are not suitable for children. I personally wouldn't let a child get a piercing or a tattoo either although they are obviously more permanent than hair dye, but I would use the same reasoning that they are too young and will have to wait until they are grown up!


----------



## lady_p

I wouldn't personally but remember to do a patch test on a small area behind the ear if you are going to do it to rule out any allergies as their skin is still very sensitive at that age.


----------



## Lydiarose

absolutly no chance!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I wouldnt personally - get him a wig !! lol


----------



## LittleBoo

:lol: he has donned my friends hair extensions before, looked rather adorable though wouldn't stay still for a picture :p


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Absolutely no way would I dye my son's hair semi permanent or not x


----------



## smelly07

I wouldnt use anything permenant but i have used the spray in and wash out ones on my daughters hair, My eldest who is 7 had a 'CRAZY HAIR DAY' at school so i bought a colour spray and my youngets daughter was like 'me to' 'me to' ......... so for special occasions, i spray a bit of pink colour in or a glitter spray, if they ask. 

Personally i dont see the harm in it and its what you are comfortable with x


----------



## m_t_rose

Couldn't you use something like kool-aid to temporarily dye his hair? If its light blond it would work plus people drink it so it really can be bad :shrug:


----------



## Babushka99

Or blue hair mascara or just blue mascara and paint it in. If his hair is really light it might actually even stain it for a few weeks.


----------



## LittleBoo

Thankyou everyone who's taken the time to reply, and thankyou even more for not judging me for even considering it!

Next time he suggests it, I'll offer him the spray/chalk/other ideas, I'm sure he'll have great fun!


----------



## SAmummy

I think the spray is pretty fun. I can't see how it would harm him in any way :shrug: it's not like it will get absorbed into is skin. Also because it is designed as a once off spray on, it won't damage his hair.


----------



## kirst76

I'd just use blue food colouring if I were you xx


----------



## JASMAK

I would never ever dye my child's hair...


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I'd never. In our house the rules are - some things parents get to do that children don't - point blank. That's how I'd explain my reasoning to him.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

I wouldn't even let my daughter dye her hair blue as a teenager.I think while they'r still children there Is no need.they can play dress ups and have fun wearing wigs and makeup but changing their appearance like that so young would be a straight out no for me.like others said wash out spray could be fun for a day.I would also be worrie about the colour it might go if your sons hair is naturally so light.


----------



## Pearls18

No way would I, just because he wants it doesn't mean he should have it. I don't think it would be safe and even if it was it's just silly to dye a baby's head, I wouldn't even allow nail varnish, or make up- no matter what gender. This is where I would assert my authority as a parent.


----------



## RedRose

If you decide you are going to then I think you should use food colouring :)


----------



## moomin_troll

He's 3 so u don't have to explain anything because ur the boss, u say no it means no.

No matter the ingredients his hair is not strong enough for hair dye until he's at least 13.
Why not just use the coloured hairspray so it can be washed out at the end of the day?


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I'd use the spray or hair mascara if ruby wanted to. I'd not dye her whole head of hair though. When she's a teenager i look forward to helping her experiment with her looks though, it's what growing up's all about! 

On a practical note I'd be worried at this age she wouldn't shut her eyes when i was rinsing it etc so she might get hurt.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

moomin_troll said:


> He's 3 so u don't have to explain anything because ur the boss, u say no it means no.

really? I can't imagine not explaining things to ruby. I think it reflects really well on the op that she's questioning her reasons for wanting to say no. Often ruby asks for something I instantly want to say no to, but thinking about it, I say yes because there isn't actually a proper reason why not, e.g pasta for breakfast :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

Mum2b_Claire said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> He's 3 so u don't have to explain anything because ur the boss, u say no it means no.
> 
> really? I can't imagine not explaining things to ruby. I think it reflects really well on the op that she's questioning her reasons for wanting to say no. Often ruby asks for something I instantly want to say no to, but thinking about it, I say yes because there isn't actually a proper reason why not, e.g pasta for breakfast :haha:Click to expand...

Obviously I explain things to zane but if it was something like this and he wanted blue hair I'd say no ur not old enough yet and that would be that. 
If he then kept asking I'd say I've said no.
What would be the point in going into things like toxins with a child


----------



## special_kala

AlwaysPraying said:


> I'd never. In our house the rules are - some things parents get to do that children don't - point blank. That's how I'd explain my reasoning to him.

Agreed.

Just because he wants it doeant mean he gets it.


----------



## faun

If you do decide to let him have blue hair i would use food colouring as it won't harm the hair at all and will wash out easily with a good cleansing shampoo. It will probably only last 3 or 4 washes and really in the grand scheme of things what is the harm? You say he is home schooled so you don't have that to worry about and i think it is great that you are letting him become his own person and express himself in less traditional ways. Obviously its not for everyone but if it works for you keep on doing what your doing.


----------



## Lellow

Oh no, I certainly wouldnt entertain dying my toddlers hair to be honest.

I would just say no, thats hes not old enough right now and leave it at that...the novelty will wear off eventually.


----------



## AP

No way here too - semi permanents like that on blonde hair *dont* wash out, they stain the hair - they wont stay vibrant but it will leave colour

I wouldnt use spray ins either, just from a total mess point of view, then again, I know Alex takes far too much interest in hair (like mummy!) so it wouldnt surprise me if this day comes!


----------



## XfairyhopesX

deffo not!


----------



## Abz1982

What about chalking? KandeeJ on You tube shows how to chalk hair to temp put colour in, and you just use normal chalk .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ly4GhDia4k


----------



## Weezie123

I have some clip in blue hair extensions that only cost a few pounds, you could try buying some of those :) like this https://www.suntekstore.co.uk/goods.php?id=12001632&utm_source=gbuk

I would help him realise his request as it's not exactly asking for the moon! He just wants to play dress up. There's nothing wrong with blue hair! If my son wants blue hair when he's older I would definitely help him. I think it's self expression and fun. Like wanting to wear a spiderman costume every day for a month! LOL


----------



## AP

Abz1982 said:


> What about chalking? KandeeJ on You tube shows how to chalk hair to temp put colour in, and you just use normal chalk .
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ly4GhDia4k

Aw god, now you're giving my ideas for my own hair :rofl:


----------



## SaraAbi

When I was younger I used a wash in wash out red on my blonde hair and it never really washed out and left me ginger, just warning that there may be some lasting effects cx


----------



## moomin_troll

SaraAbi said:


> When I was younger I used a wash in wash out red on my blonde hair and it never really washed out and left me ginger, just warning that there may be some lasting effects cx

I did the same when I was 10 for red nose day and it also stained my head, it took months to come off and my hair was washed every night


----------



## Liesje

In Canada kids do it all the time (I actually asked this earlier and it got reported :shrug:) since then I've found semi permanent hair dye made specifically for kids, which was my question in the first place. 
I say why not? If it's not hurting them, or anyone else, and makes your kid happy, go for it :thumbup:
I care more about making my kids smile than following some invented rule and possibly offending some people on the street who may disagree that the color of your kid's hair doesn't matter. :coffee:
Added bonus: if you're ever out in public and lose him in a crowd, people will always remember if they saw a 3 year old with blue hair :D


----------



## moomin_troll

Liesje said:


> In Canada kids do it all the time (I actually asked this earlier and it got reported :shrug:) since then I've found semi permanent hair dye made specifically for kids, which was my question in the first place.
> I say why not? If it's not hurting them, or anyone else, and makes your kid happy, go for it :thumbup:
> I care more about making my kids smile than following some invented rule and possibly offending some people on the street who may disagree that the color of your kid's hair doesn't matter. :coffee:
> Added bonus: if you're ever out in public and lose him in a crowd, people will always remember if they saw a 3 year old with blue hair :D

Well it is hurting them! Hair dye damages hair and a toddlers hair is no where near strong enough to hold dye correctly.
Seem cases u don't see the damage other times it can cause hair to break or even fall out. My bil is a hairdresser so I'm not making this up.

I care more about protecting my son rather then him smiling at having a different hair colour which he would more then likely forget about and find something else he wants
Not everything that makes ur child smile is worth doing!


----------



## Liesje

moomin_troll said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> In Canada kids do it all the time (I actually asked this earlier and it got reported :shrug:) since then I've found semi permanent hair dye made specifically for kids, which was my question in the first place.
> I say why not? If it's not hurting them, or anyone else, and makes your kid happy, go for it :thumbup:
> I care more about making my kids smile than following some invented rule and possibly offending some people on the street who may disagree that the color of your kid's hair doesn't matter. :coffee:
> Added bonus: if you're ever out in public and lose him in a crowd, people will always remember if they saw a 3 year old with blue hair :D
> 
> Well it is hurting them! Hair dye damages hair and a toddlers hair is no where near strong enough to hold dye correctly.
> Seem cases u don't see the damage other times it can cause hair to break or even fall out. My bil is a hairdresser so I'm not making this up.
> 
> I care more about protecting my son rather then him smiling at having a different hair colour which he would more then likely forget about and find something else he wants
> Not everything that makes ur child smile is worth doing!Click to expand...

:shrug: the stuff we used on my neighbor's kids at Christmas seemed fine, they don't seem too damaged lol ...the stuff is barely more than a drink mix, and the beauty of having boys is that if it goes awry, you just shave their head lol
I'm well aware of what damage *real* hair dye does to hair because I haven't seen my natural hair color in 20 years and I've only had it professionally colored once. Had to get it to a "human" color for a function, I'm not good with human coloring :blush:


----------



## Sparkes

Me and a friend brought one of those aerosol cans of pink hairspray last week when we were going to a 80s night and my 2 year old wanted some in her hair so we gave her some little pink streaks. Tried to wash it out this morning and most of it came out but her hair is a little stained still (its really, really light) but I'm confident it will come out with the next wash. :)


----------



## New2Bumps

I wouldn't do it, but I wouldn't worry about the ingredients if I were you, I'm sure it would be totally fine. 
The reason I'd say no is where will it end then??? You need something to be the limit right now and colouring hair sounds good. If you did it now then when he does go to Reception and wants coloured hair all of the time you'd have to explain why it's not appropriate now!
I'd say yes for a special occasion e.g. red hair spray for the jubilee or red nose day but not just for the sake of coloured hair.


----------



## leelee

I would just buy a blue wig. That way he can have blue hair anytime he wants!


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> I would just buy a blue wig. That way he can have blue hair anytime he wants!

That's a good idea, seems like the easiest solution!


----------



## hattiehippo

leelee said:


> I would just buy a blue wig. That way he can have blue hair anytime he wants!

I'd do this too if Tom wanted blue hair.

I personally wouldn't ever dye Tom's hair and if he asks then the answer will be that when he's as big as daddy then he can have it done if he wants to. I've used this line recently alot as he's started asking for things that we have like coffee and he seems quite happy with it.


----------



## Raggydoll

I wouldn't do personally but that's me. 

Littleboo, I would either go with the chalks or wig, given how fickle toddlers are, he could decide he doesn't want it/like it quite quickly and if you are waiting for a semi perm to wash out it could turn out to be a big pain in the bum.


----------



## moondrops

AtomicPink said:


> No way here too - semi permanents like that on blonde hair *dont* wash out, they stain the hair - they wont stay vibrant but it will leave colour
> 
> I wouldnt use spray ins either, just from a total mess point of view, then again, I know Alex takes far too much interest in hair (like mummy!) so it wouldnt surprise me if this day comes!

I was going to say the same, i use a semi perm dye on my hair and it never washes out, just fades to a lighter colour until it grows out xx


----------



## RileysMummy

:wacko:


----------



## Liesje

I think the idea behind using semi-permanent color is a) they don't make permanent children's color and b) it's less harsh, not really that it will wash out completely. 
Blue does fade to an icky green but if you dont want to do it again you just cut it.


----------



## jenkins

Mum2b_Claire said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> He's 3 so u don't have to explain anything because ur the boss, u say no it means no.
> 
> really? I can't imagine not explaining things to ruby. I think it reflects really well on the op that she's questioning her reasons for wanting to say no. Often ruby asks for something I instantly want to say no to, but thinking about it, I say yes because there isn't actually a proper reason why not, e.g pasta for breakfast :haha:Click to expand...


I agree completely:thumbup:

I don't think actual dye is a good idea, purely because it wouldn't completely wash out, especially with his hair being light. 
The chalk method looks brilliant though! As long as there would be no damage to the hair I personally see no reason not to indulge his request:flower:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I would buy a tub of different coloured chalks and tell him this way he can have whatever colour he likes.


----------



## TigerLady

If my toddler wanted it done and I could find a safe, non-toxic way to do it that wouldn't leave the follicle or skin damaged, I'd totally be on board. Why not? Self expression is important. Especially if he is seeing Mommy do it -- he's just doing what tots do, copying their parents.

As for not getting something just because he wants it -- it's not like the kid is asking for Mom to buy him a gun. :haha:


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I'm in the - keep my child a child - mind set. He's just a little boy, why have him grow up before his time? I'm not old or old fashioned I'm my child's mom and I'm here to protect and guide him. He has his whole life to make decisions and change his direction I only have a short time to guide him. 

I'm not really talking about hair dye. It's on minor thing but in the general sense of having our kids grow up fast I want to keep my sons innocence and childhood nice and fun. His teenage years are for rebellion and smoking! Then he'll come back home at 21 and be a nice son. Lol. That's my plan anyways. ;)


----------



## TigerLady

AlwaysPraying said:


> I'm in the - keep my child a child - mind set. He's just a little boy, why have him grow up before his time? I'm not old or old fashioned I'm my child's mom and I'm here to protect and guide him. He has his whole life to make decisions and change his direction I only have a short time to guide him.
> 
> I'm not really talking about hair dye. It's on minor thing but in the general sense of having our kids grow up fast I want to keep my sons innocence and childhood nice and fun. His teenage years are for rebellion and smoking! Then he'll come back home at 21 and be a nice son. Lol. That's my plan anyways. ;)

:rofl: Good plan! 

I guess I class something like playing with the color of your hair, in a non-permanent, non-dangerous sort of way as normal child exploration and self image testing. I picked up my 22 month old DD from my friend's house the other day (who has a 3 yo DD) and she was all decked out in the 3yo's dress up attire -- chunky, funky bracelets and necklaces, play princess shoes, etc. She was loving it. It's inspired me to buy some of those things for her so she can play with dress up at home. I don't see a bit of temporary hair dye as all that different.


----------



## LittleBoo

Ehh... I'm copying and pasting this response as someone else brought up the "grown up" thing in another forum and well, I don't agree.

_I think he just likes colours  plus he sees me doing it routinely, so he can't see why not. I suppose to him he sees it as another messy thing to do, like colouring the walls in or painting rocks. I can't really see it as "trying to be an adult" as I'm the only person he knows with mad hair colours, and I have the mentality of a 3 year old so I don't count. The rest of the adult world has "normal" hair, so I wouldn't think he'd associate it with being grown up. He likes make-up because we both colour each other's faces in, and nail polish because it's fun to have colours. None of these things are grown up in my eyes, just a bit of fun between us both. _

We're having a fun chalking day sometime this week, shall upload some pictures of the result :) if he really pushes the idea, and understands it wont rinse out, I'm willing to let him have a stripe of colour, though hoping the chalk idea puts it off a while! 

Thankyou everyone for your responses, lots of differing opinions and some fabulous ideas, really pleasant surprise to see this thread staying calm (I'm aware these things can cause some knee jerk reactions so I'm proper chuffed how it's turned out!)


----------



## x__amour

I wouldn't personally but maybe one of those temporary ones that wash out in a few washes?


----------



## rwhite

I wouldn't. At most I would do like one streak in his hair and leave it at that, if he was very persistent. But most likely I would just leave it and tell him he can when he's a teenager if he still wants to.


----------



## dizzy65

i personally wouldnt die my LO's hair... just because im not to sure what it would do to his hair :)


----------



## sun

AlwaysPraying said:


> I'm in the - keep my child a child - mind set. He's just a little boy, why have him grow up before his time? I'm not old or old fashioned I'm my child's mom and I'm here to protect and guide him. He has his whole life to make decisions and change his direction I only have a short time to guide him.
> 
> I'm not really talking about hair dye. It's on minor thing but in the general sense of having our kids grow up fast I want to keep my sons innocence and childhood nice and fun. His teenage years are for rebellion and smoking! Then he'll come back home at 21 and be a nice son. Lol. That's my plan anyways. ;)

I was actually going to use the same argument for dying his hair lol! If my son really wanted blue hair and I could just use something non-toxic and washable I would totally let him. I agree kids grow up too fast - they start to get influenced by their peers and hide things they really want/who they really are because it isn't cool. At my son's age, he just wants things because he likes them and wants to try something new - it doesn't have the layers of reasoning that a teen would want blue hair. 

I love how kids will dress however they like and have no worries and no concerns of what people think. So I don't see the hair as different - except that other parents might start judging me for allowing it. I wouldn't use anything toxic/permanent though! There are so many ways to colour hair with just food items :D


----------



## stardust599

I wouldnt. Just use spray on or hair mascara.

There has to be a limit somewhere though... Buying girls clothes/outfits for him, nail varnish, make up etc. at some point you have to be the parent and set limits and examples


----------



## pinklightbulb

I'd do it with something non-toxic if OH would let me lol.


----------



## LittleBoo

Hmm... I *am* the parent, I just don't agree with controlling for the sake of controlling. He has a set bedtime, though he has the choice of reading or sleeping, I chose his food (though he helps prepare and decides how much or whether he eats it at all) and there are plenty of things I don't relent on, eg. seatbelts. 

But overnight I've realised... it's his body. It's not permanent, even if it stains it will grow out. The ingredients I've looked into aren't that much worry... so if in a few weeks, he decides he wants a pink mohawk, he's welcome to try it. 

Soon enough, he'll be at the age where he'll either be in High School, or work, both tend to have strict rules about unnatural hair colours. When else will he have the freedom to express himself? Piercings and tattoos can wait til the teen years, but his hair is his to play with, it's my job to find a safe enough dye for him to use.

Thankyou again lovelies!


----------



## pinklightbulb

OH's MOB dyed their son's hair when he was six but only because she liked him better with light hair :rolleyes: That's a stupid reason and was in no way self-expression on the child's behalf, just vanity on the mother's. But you're allowing it 'cause your boy wants to and that's a different thing. I'd let Eamon if he was really insistent too.


----------



## eddjanuary10

I wouldn't use a dye on my sons hair. I would explain that he is too little and he can do it when he is a big boy if he wants. He knows some things are just for Mums, Dads & big boys and girls.

There's lots of good alternatives on here :)


----------



## Pink1981

I love the chalk idea! Don't think i would be too happy about actual hair dye though!

x


----------



## TigerLady

sun said:


> AlwaysPraying said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the - keep my child a child - mind set. He's just a little boy, why have him grow up before his time? I'm not old or old fashioned I'm my child's mom and I'm here to protect and guide him. He has his whole life to make decisions and change his direction I only have a short time to guide him.
> 
> I'm not really talking about hair dye. It's on minor thing but in the general sense of having our kids grow up fast I want to keep my sons innocence and childhood nice and fun. His teenage years are for rebellion and smoking! Then he'll come back home at 21 and be a nice son. Lol. That's my plan anyways. ;)
> 
> I was actually going to use the same argument for dying his hair lol! If my son really wanted blue hair and I could just use something non-toxic and washable I would totally let him. I agree kids grow up too fast - they start to get influenced by their peers and hide things they really want/who they really are because it isn't cool. At my son's age, he just wants things because he likes them and wants to try something new - it doesn't have the layers of reasoning that a teen would want blue hair.
> 
> I love how kids will dress however they like and have no worries and no concerns of what people think. So I don't see the hair as different - except that other parents might start judging me for allowing it. I wouldn't use anything toxic/permanent though! There are so many ways to colour hair with just food items :DClick to expand...

Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## v2007

I took Katie to nursery today and there was a kid about 5 in the playground with brown hair and it had been bleached at the top. 

I was shocked, each to their own, they are their kids and who am I to say anything. 

But I thought it looked bloody awful.

V xxx


----------



## JASMAK

LittleBoo said:


> Hmm... I *am* the parent, I just don't agree with controlling for the sake of controlling. He has a set bedtime, though he has the choice of reading or sleeping, I chose his food (though he helps prepare and decides how much or whether he eats it at all) and there are plenty of things I don't relent on, eg. seatbelts.
> 
> But overnight I've realised... it's his body. It's not permanent, even if it stains it will grow out. The ingredients I've looked into aren't that much worry... so if in a few weeks, he decides he wants a pink mohawk, he's welcome to try it.
> 
> Soon enough, he'll be at the age where he'll either be in High School, or work, both tend to have strict rules about unnatural hair colours. When else will he have the freedom to express himself? Piercings and tattoos can wait til the teen years, but his hair is his to play with, it's my job to find a safe enough dye for him to use.
> 
> Thankyou again lovelies!


At the end of the day, no matter what OUR opinions are, and OUR reasons...that's just it...they are OURS. Do what you feel is best. The funny thing is, I said no, I wouldn't...but, my kids have never asked me. So, I am pretty sure it would be no...but, since I haven't been asked, and haven't really thought of it, I can't say 100% no. My son did ask to grow his hair long...something that I have been opposed to (boys with long hair) and I have surprised myself and let him!!! You are right...you have decide what you want to control, and what they can control themselves. And, we can't control them forever, so perhaps it is healthier to let them make decisions, that, like you said, are NOT permanent, and then live with those decisions. But, then, as other's have pointed out with make-up etc...you have to have boundaries, maybe, too...what is too much or too far! Thankfully, my kids have not asked for much. The big one was M wanting her ear's pierced last year, which we let her. But, they are kind of getting close to that age, where maybe they will be asking for more. J loves his long hair...and it drives hubby crazy. But, it is a small decision and perhaps he will feel like he can make SOME decisions himself, and one can hope that there will be less rebelling later because of that?! (touch wood). Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## RedRose

I would put food colouring in Lily's hair if she really wanted it, but I would have to be certain that she did really want to try it, and I wasn't doing it for me because I wanted a cute punk kid iyswim? Like, with pageant mums for example, they tend to say that their daughters really like it, but I suspect that the mums like having a 'princessy' daughter more than the kids like being princessy? And I don't think that's helpful to the child at all.

Coloured hair I see as costume and play, not something adult or mature so yeah I think I would be happy to give it a try if Lily wanted it. As it happens, I would only let her choose rainbow fantasy colours and not real life shades as I see that as a more self conscious and adult exploration of her appearance rather than costume. That makes me a hypocrite I know, just being honest :lol:


----------



## Liesje

TigerLady said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlwaysPraying said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the - keep my child a child - mind set. He's just a little boy, why have him grow up before his time? I'm not old or old fashioned I'm my child's mom and I'm here to protect and guide him. He has his whole life to make decisions and change his direction I only have a short time to guide him.
> 
> I'm not really talking about hair dye. It's on minor thing but in the general sense of having our kids grow up fast I want to keep my sons innocence and childhood nice and fun. His teenage years are for rebellion and smoking! Then he'll come back home at 21 and be a nice son. Lol. That's my plan anyways. ;)
> 
> I was actually going to use the same argument for dying his hair lol! If my son really wanted blue hair and I could just use something non-toxic and washable I would totally let him. I agree kids grow up too fast - they start to get influenced by their peers and hide things they really want/who they really are because it isn't cool. At my son's age, he just wants things because he likes them and wants to try something new - it doesn't have the layers of reasoning that a teen would want blue hair.
> 
> I love how kids will dress however they like and have no worries and no concerns of what people think. So I don't see the hair as different - except that other parents might start judging me for allowing it. I wouldn't use anything toxic/permanent though! There are so many ways to colour hair with just food items :DClick to expand...
> 
> Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:Click to expand...

X3!
If my son wants blue hair, pink nails, a princess dress and have a tea party, I'm not going to start explaining to him why things are only for grow ups, big kids, little kids, boys, girls, etc... Kids aren't stupid, they figure these things out on their own soon enough.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Could you mix some food colouring with shampoo


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Liesje said:


> TigerLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlwaysPraying said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the - keep my child a child - mind set. He's just a little boy, why have him grow up before his time? I'm not old or old fashioned I'm my child's mom and I'm here to protect and guide him. He has his whole life to make decisions and change his direction I only have a short time to guide him.
> 
> I'm not really talking about hair dye. It's on minor thing but in the general sense of having our kids grow up fast I want to keep my sons innocence and childhood nice and fun. His teenage years are for rebellion and smoking! Then he'll come back home at 21 and be a nice son. Lol. That's my plan anyways. ;)
> 
> I was actually going to use the same argument for dying his hair lol! If my son really wanted blue hair and I could just use something non-toxic and washable I would totally let him. I agree kids grow up too fast - they start to get influenced by their peers and hide things they really want/who they really are because it isn't cool. At my son's age, he just wants things because he likes them and wants to try something new - it doesn't have the layers of reasoning that a teen would want blue hair.
> 
> I love how kids will dress however they like and have no worries and no concerns of what people think. So I don't see the hair as different - except that other parents might start judging me for allowing it. I wouldn't use anything toxic/permanent though! There are so many ways to colour hair with just food items :DClick to expand...
> 
> Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> X3!
> If my son wants blue hair, pink nails, a princess dress and have a tea party, I'm not going to start explaining to him why things are only for grow ups, big kids, little kids, boys, girls, etc... Kids aren't stupid, they figure these things out on their own soon enough.Click to expand...

I'm all for exploring boundaries but also setting them. I think it's different for everyone what they find acceptable. I'd love to have a tea party or a dress up party for my son as well as trucks and crayons. Some things I might find too grown up and will tell him he needs to wait others he can explore at any age. I think some things should be anticipated and earned for no other reason than to feel the pride and enjoyment of earning something.


----------



## YVicky

Did you dye your sons hair

My daughter is nine and one of her friends has permanent blue dyed hair.

My DD has very recently had her hair dyed permanent violet using Herbatint., it has non of the nasty chemicals.


----------



## gretavon

I used "manic panic" when i was little but it washes out in like two washes. Ii think its good to express individuality and that is a huge plus to homeschooling. Unless u have to bleach his hair before hand i wouldnt worry about damage and its going to wash out anyway.


----------



## PepsiChic

Too young to be needing a hair colour change!


----------



## 2016

When I was younger we used to dye our hair with food colouring mixed with water. Do a test first to make sure it will wash out though! Not sure I would use a chemical dye of any kind and would probably buy a fancy dress wig for him to play with instead.


----------



## AP

gretavon said:


> I used "manic panic" when i was little but it washes out in like two washes. Ii think its good to express individuality and that is a huge plus to homeschooling. Unless u have to bleach his hair before hand i wouldnt worry about damage and its going to wash out anyway.

These days manic panic stains hair, I dunno what it was like back then


----------



## oliviarose

Me personally wouldn't do it........ But you are the mummy, so it is yourchoice and you are happy with it go for it!

If my DS kept asking why he couldn't have it done I would tell him it was only for grown ups..... But I do that already when he wants a drink our our coke.... That is a drink for mans and ladies only, haha......


----------



## Liesje

oliviarose said:


> Me personally wouldn't do it........ But you are the mummy, so it is yourchoice and you are happy with it go for it!

If only everyone had that attitude!

I'm getting so tired of people finding everything appalling, unless of course, they would do it.


----------



## LittleBoo

Hello old thread xD

Yes, we went purple though it didn't take very well, he seemed pretty pleased with the result and hasn't asked for any more colours since.


----------



## Liesje

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

I'd be hesitant with Claire's hair as its super fine and knots at the drop of a hat. :dohh: If it messed up her hair then I wouldn't want to have to cut it all off. :blush:

If she was a boy with short hair though I'd probably do it. I'm glad that your son liked it (even if it didn't take that well). :hugs:


----------



## isil

fab! :thumbup:


----------



## KayBea

ive not read all the replies but my hair is blonde & i have done 'chalking' before :D
its great fun & washes out easily with shampoo!!
nice & cheap too :)

i would personally go down this route rather than pernament or even semi - trust me semi doesnt wash out well! :dohh:

good luck & if you decide to do it then post a pic! And also its nice to see a parent let their child be who they want to be :thumbup: xx


----------



## MaskedKitteh

What about a proper Temp one (like not a semi) like one of those gels or hairsprays?


----------



## ttcfirstbb

Even though i see no reason for a 3yr to have their hair dyed nor would i do it to my kids... ive heard 
Of kids dying their hair with kool aid... just an idea.


----------



## Mummy2B21

No way!!


----------

